# Stack vergrößern?



## MICE (9. Sep 2004)

Ich will einen Weg durch einen Würfel finden.
Dazu habe ich eine funktion, die dann nach allen Richtungen schaut, ob es weiter geht, und falls möglich ein Feld vor geht. Nur bekomme ich, da ich die Funktion sehr oft aufrufe, einen StackOverflowError.
Kann ich den Stack vielleicht irgendwie vergrößern, so wie man es mit dem Speicher machen kann?


----------



## Roar (9. Sep 2004)

ich glaube dein progblem ist eher dass du eine methode rekursiv aufrufst und keine endbedingung errreicht wird. gib mal den code.


----------



## MICE (9. Sep 2004)

*reusper*
ich denke das mit dem Sourcecode posten is so ne Sache, es geht nämlich um ne Aufgabe vom Bundeswettbewerb für Informatik.

Aber eine Endbedingung wird schon aufgerufen, nur ist halt manchmal der Pfad so lang, dass es nicht dazu kommt, und deshalb wollt ich den Stack vergrößern.


----------



## akira (9. Sep 2004)

Hi, 

Du kannst die Stackgröße über den Parameter -Xss beim Start der VM angeben.
Ich würde jedoch lieber eine andere Lösung finden, da der default-Wert (ich glaube 64MB) eigentlich ausreichen sollte.
Das steigert wahrscheinlich auch Deine Chancen beim Wettbewerb.


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

> Aber eine Endbedingung wird schon aufgerufen, nur ist halt manchmal der Pfad so lang, dass es nicht dazu kommt, und deshalb wollt ich den Stack vergrößern.


Welcher Pfad?


----------



## MICE (9. Sep 2004)

Der Pfad durch den Würfel. Um so größer er ist, um so mehr wird eir Funktion aufgerufen.
Ach, und noch vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## meez (9. Sep 2004)

Schon mal was von Dijkstra gehört...
Könnte eventuell nützlich sein für die Pfadsuche...


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

> Der Pfad durch den Würfel. Um so größer er ist, um so mehr wird eir Funktion aufgerufen.


Achso, die Aufgabe mit dem wasserdichten Würfel. ;-)


----------

